
Ask HN: Where do we stand with Self-replicating nano machines? - Murkin
The key element of any SciFi and mega scale space project.<p>Are there any advances in the field?
Startups trying to do it?
Recommended places to learn more?
======
WaltPurvis
I remember reading _Engines of Creation_ some 35 years ago and actually
believing it, but there has been essentially zero progress. It remains pure
science fiction and I expect nothing else in the foreseeable future.

~~~
stuxnet79
I don't want to hijack this thread, but a while ago I posted an Ask HN
requesting introductory books to nanotech ->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18059301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18059301).

Never heard of Engines of Creation, but it looks like what I'm looking for
(just ordered from Amazon). Apart from Engines of Creation are there any good
intro texts?

